# Help! I Need a 'Waste Station' for our backyard! DIY Project!!



## ashbashbonkfan (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi all! Looking for a solution to a particular problem, hoping you can help me or direct me to a DIY that can!

I live in a multiple tenant household. We have a nice big backyard. But we also have four dogs in all. Needless to say, things add up fast, so we're all trying to pick up our doggie's poop right after they do their business, to avoid a pile up.

This means we need a waste station in our backyard. What I mean is, a place to dispense empty bags, and a trash can to put the no longer empty bags in. We need it to be able to be weatherproof, and keep odors to a minimum (hard, I know). It's also got to be easy to empty- like a normal garbage can. I can't shell out a lot for this- that's my biggest issue!- but I really would like the best possible solution.

We are NOT looking to compost our poo- we rent and that is not something our landlord will allow.

So to summarize I'm looking for a way to make my own waste station. It needs to:
-be low cost
-be weatherproof(hard to knock over, too)
-be low odor
-be easy to empty
-have a place to dispense bags that is also safe from weather

AND
- since it's in the backyard, it'd be GREAT if it wasn't a huge eyesore. I mean, I know that's probably impossible but, hey, a gal can dream.

Any ideas would be GREATLY appreciated! I need to put this together by the end of the week or sooner.

Thanks so much, I hope to hear any and all thoughts you have!


----------



## Raspberri (Aug 14, 2014)

Perhaps something like this?










It would be easy to wrap Ivy around it to jazz it up, or spray paint it. It costs 20 bucks to make. Here's the link: 

http://propertymaintenanceservicesb...make-a-dog-waste-station-for-less-than-20-00/

As for weather protection, you could find a cap for the end when not in use.


----------



## ashbashbonkfan (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi! I saw that but wasn't able to actually get to the directions. It kept telling me to sign up and then said page not found...


----------



## Raspberri (Aug 14, 2014)

Perhaps one of these?

http://www.petwasteeliminator.com/budget-pet-waste-eliminator-station/E2


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm thinking a large outdoor garbage can with a sturdy liner ought to do it. Am I missing something? LOL.

For the bags, I guess you could put them in a Rubbermaid tote or something similar. The professional bag dispensers aren't really weatherproof, but I guess they feel it doesn't matter if the bags get wet.


----------



## PurplePointer (Jul 4, 2014)

Willowy said:


> I'm thinking a large outdoor garbage can with a sturdy liner ought to do it. Am I missing something? LOL.
> 
> For the bags, I guess you could put them in a Rubbermaid tote or something similar. The professional bag dispensers aren't really weatherproof, but I guess they feel it doesn't matter if the bags get wet.


Depending on the garbage can you can zip tie the bag dispenser to the inside of the lid.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Just FYI you should not ever compost poo from any meat-eating species as it can be a health hazard.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Willowy said:


> I'm thinking a large outdoor garbage can with a sturdy liner ought to do it. Am I missing something? LOL.


 Large outdoor garbage can with a HUGE rock in the bottom. We've got a can outside mainly for poo cleanup. The wind caught it......then the outdoor critters knocked it over. Honestly I don't care if the critters want to raid the poo....I just don't want them spreading it around....a big rock helps  Friends of mine have a small winter snow shovel (like kid's size, but longer handle), and they use that for "collection".


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

i just use a regular spade but roxies poo is so small that its usually not even necessary as it disintegrates in a couple days.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok, what I started doing is I use a 5 gallon bucket with lid. Put a kitchen sized trash bag in that (lots will hang over). This sits just below my deck. Then I zip tied a poop bag holder on the railing on my deck right above the bucket. In the bucket with a new trash bag, I put a ¼ cup scoop of "Sweet PDZ" granular, which is a horse-stall refresher available at tractor supply or farm supply stores. It helps with the odor. 

So my dogs' poops are double bagged essentially in a poop bag first and then a kitchen bag next. With it in a 5 gallon bucket, it can only fill the bag about ½ way, which is more than enough poop in a bag to slug over to the main trash cans LOL. 

I just started doing this this week, and Ill let you know how it goes. The lidded cans seem to keep the rain out and prevent a huge mess. I have the same setup in the "potty run" (small fenced/rock area off the sun room) as well. 

Did you figure something out yet?


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I use a small bucket with a lid and a kitchen bag in it. Anything larger and it gets too heavy to empty. I quite often just take the full poop bags up to our dump if I am going that way, otherwise since we now have a big automated truck that comes around and empties our garbage cans once a week so no person handles them, I will put smaller amounts right in with my household garbage, double bagged, especially in the winter when it is frozen so no odor.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Kayota said:


> Just FYI you should not ever compost poo from any meat-eating species as it can be a health hazard.


You can get the kits wit the special bacteria now for carnivorous poop, my municipality here sells and encourages their use.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I use a little garbage can to throw the bags in when I come from a walk/pick up in the backyard. When we bring out a full bag from the house garbage we just decant it into it and it's all done. I use one of the plastic cans with the foot pedal and internal plastic bucket that comes right out. It's been used for 18 months now (through a big winter) and is in perfect condition.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Flaming said:


> You can get the kits wit the special bacteria now for carnivorous poop, my municipality here sells and encourages their use.


HHuh, that's interesting. Can the compost then be used for plants and such?i


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Kayota said:


> HHuh, that's interesting. Can the compost then be used for plants and such?i


the bacteria turns it into liquid and it has an overflow like a septic tank. Tt fertilizes the area a few meters around the compost. you have to bury the bottom about 2 feet deep in the ground though.

There are multiple different styles, the one my municipality sells is huge but here's a smaller one 
https://well.ca/products/doggie-dooley-waste-disposal_55415.html


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

at an apartment complex that I lived that had an attached dog run. A smaller metal trash can with lid, with a pooper scooper set, worked really well.. I go for the smaller trash can as it should be empty regularly or it will be too heavy to remove and take to a dumpster for city pick up. There were over 10 dogs and yes there were people that were not helpful to do the right thing. Good that the rest of us picked up their poop and made sure the trash was changed. Owner of the complex purchased the trash bags for us and kept them in the laundry room to have access to them.


----------

